# Daily Possision



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

I talked with a Co. today at the local bait shop, and my question to him was
If I caught 6 walleyes today 6 yesterday and 6 the day before that, and had them all cleaned and the meat frozen would that be legal.
The answer he gave me was No I would be over my legal daily possession

he said It' hard to enforce but that's the law, now if you got caught fishing with over the legal limit in your boat and they checked your freezer then they would enforce it.

I guess that's one of those Dumb laws in the books and depends if the CO is having a good a day or not.

just wonder how everyone else see's it.


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

Unfortunately that is the law in MI. 
Do I agree with it? No
Do most anglers and hunters obey it? Probably not
Will they ticket you? Only if there are a bunch of other violations they can charge you with too.

Only a few years ago the position limit was twice the daily limit. Why they changed it I have no idea.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Does this mean that you better have no more than the daily possession limit for any one species in your freezer? I don't know how a CO would ever come to be looking inside your freezer, but I find this a fascinating theoretical question.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

first off 6 walleyes is 1 over the daily limit the way i read the rules. so you get busted just for the first day of fishing. as far as the rules go they are the rules for everybody and do i like them or not really doesn't matter.
the rules are made up to try and keep the fishery at a level that all of us may go out and cacth fish and not create a problem. believe it or not there are biologists that make studies on lakes and come up with a rates of fish reproduction and survival that allow us to set these quotas of possesion limits. just look at lake erie they used to take 10 walleye aday for years and then boom the fishery went to hell :yikes:and they stopped that quota and dropped it to 5 daily. sure the commercial fishing had alot to do with it being changed but it had to be done or it could have wipped out that walleye fishery. 
now as far as a D.N.R. CO showing up and doing a looksee in MR. ICEBOX :SHOCKED:goes if he has probable cause :help: or you have a history of violations you can BANK ON IT!:coolgleam


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> first off 6 walleyes is 1 over the daily limit the way i read the rules. so you get busted just for the first day of fishing.


On Lake St. Clair and the St. Clair River you can keep 6 walleye per day.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

*Possession Limit ​*​is equal to the Daily Limit. Except a person may possess up to two (2) additional
limits of coho, chinook, or pink salmon taken during previous fishing days provided that the additional
limits are processed fish (canned, cured by smoking or drying, or frozen). Anglers who have not
attained the age of 17 are entitled to the possession limit even though they do not have a fishing
license. A person fishing waters bordered by other states or provinces AND possessing multiple
fishing licenses may possess the limit allowed for ONLY ONE license while in transit, but while
fishing in Michigan waters, must comply with Michigan possession and size limits.​*Snagging *means attempting to take fish in a manner that the fish does not take the hook voluntaril


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

PWood said:


> On Lake St. Clair and the St. Clair River you can keep 6 walleye per day.


also the detroit river, but no mention was made on where the fish were to be taken at, so as a common sense issue one would apply the general rules:banghead3:banghead3:banghead3 not the EXCEPTIONS! THE RULES HAVE MANY EXCEPTIONS one must stipulate their case or it becomes a general situation.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> also the detroit river


Sorry, only 5 on the Detroit River.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

PWood said:


> Sorry, only 5 on the Detroit River.


But 6 if fishing on the Canadian side of the Detroit River.


----------

